# Estações Meteorológicas em Setúbal?



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2009 às 15:02)

Deixo aqui um link interessante para os conterrâneos de Setúbal:

http://195.23.11.206/command=RTMC&screen=Principal

Em troca  sabem as coordenadas das duas estações do IM aí na cidade?


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 17:07)

HotSpot disse:


> Deixo aqui um link interessante para os conterrâneos de Setúbal:
> 
> http://195.23.11.206/command=RTMC&screen=Principal
> 
> Em troca  sabem as coordenadas das duas estações do IM aí na cidade?



Não faço a mínima ideia!! também gostaria de saber onde estão colocadas! Apenas sei que uma fica junto ao rio e  a outra bem mais para o interior


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 23:08)

HotSpot disse:


> Em troca  sabem as coordenadas das duas estações do IM aí na cidade?



Não faço ideia onde estejam, mas pode ser que um dia descubra alguma.


----------

